# Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hughes



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 2, Match 2 of the MT MMA Tournament.

If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament - Challonge

The match is Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hughes
Have your say: Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hughes


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Posted it a bit late, had a hectic weekend.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 16, 2018)

Bisping easily he's one of the most well rounded fighters in the game, the best cardio, equal most wins in UFC history and has the biggest heart in the game whereas Hughes was a 1 dimensional fighter who never evolved


----------



## Steve (Apr 16, 2018)

Battle of two massive egos.  With heads this large, can you get them both into an octagon at the same time?

Matt Hughes gets my vote because he was an early prototype for the well rounded MMA fighter.  While his wrestling was top notch, he evolved into a competent striker and submission grappler.  He also had pretty good ground and pound.  And he used this to great effect, successfully defending his belt for a very long time.   He was also the most successful fighter out of the Miletich camp in Iowa.

Score as of this posting:  2 - 2... all tied up.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 16, 2018)

6-5 still pretty close


----------



## Anarax (Apr 16, 2018)

Hughes


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 17, 2018)

Steve said:


> Battle of two massive egos.  With heads this large, can you get them both into an octagon at the same time?
> 
> Matt Hughes gets my vote because he was an early prototype for the well rounded MMA fighter.  While his wrestling was top notch, he evolved into a competent striker and submission grappler.  He also had pretty good ground and pound.  And he used this to great effect, successfully defending his belt for a very long time.   He was also the most successful fighter out of the Miletich camp in Iowa.
> 
> Score as of this posting:  2 - 2... all tied up.


Really? I wouldn't call him a competent striker at all. He's even said himself his striking was bad. He got knocked out by gsp, Thiago Alves, bj penn and josh koscheck. Heck he was even getting out struck by Royce Gracie at first


----------



## Buka (Apr 17, 2018)

I like Bisping, but I think Matt Hughes was the better fighter at one point in their individual careers. And I'm picking on the basis of each entrant at their absolute peak. 

But Matt Hughes has the IQ of a carrot. [No offense to carrots intended] I think if they fought ten times Bisping would win eight of them. But I picked Hughes.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 17, 2018)

Buka said:


> I like Bisping, but I think Matt Hughes was the better fighter at one point in their individual careers. And I'm picking on the basis of each entrant at their absolute peak.
> 
> But Matt Hughes has the IQ of a carrot. [No offense to carrots intended] I think if they fought ten times Bisping would win eight of them. But I picked Hughes.


Hughes may have looked more dominant but really let's look at the names of the people he fought. He fought in the early days when the guys simply weren't as good as they are now. His 2 biggest wins were against gsp and penn. but gsp was very inexperienced at that point and wasn't mentally ready for the fight and dominated Hughes twice after that and penn was dominating their fight but got a rib injury in the third round so couldn't fight properly and again destroyed Hughes twice


----------



## Steve (Apr 17, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Hughes may have looked more dominant but really let's look at the names of the people he fought. He fought in the early days when the guys simply weren't as good as they are now. His 2 biggest wins were against gsp and penn. but gsp was very inexperienced at that point and wasn't mentally ready for the fight and dominated Hughes twice after that and penn was dominating their fight but got a rib injury in the third round so couldn't fight properly and again destroyed Hughes twice


Dude.  I don't agree with your premise.  Hughes was 45-9 after ~14 years as a pro, and was in the UFC for over a decade, starting before the unified ruleset was in place.  He fought Sakurai, Carlos Newton, BJ Penn, GSP, Sean Sherk (dude was a beast), Frank Trigg, Joe Riggs (before the meth or whatever took him out), and Royce Gracie.

I don't recall him ever ducking a fight, and recall him as being a very enjoyable headliner to many events. 

Bisping on the other hand has fought whom, exactly?  He beat Anderson Silva post shin break, Dan Henderson (those were great fights), and a lot of guys from Pride after they were weaned off the juice.  At best, the records are comparable, but an argument could be made that Hughes' record is actually more impressive than Bisping's.  In my opinion.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 20, 2018)

Somehow it went from 6-6 to 12-7 since the last post on here, with the bulk of the scores coming from roughly the same area...I'm going to recreate the thread/poll, with an IP block on multiple votes, instead of just blocking from the same computer. This has not been the first (or second) time that there's been a flag in my head that someone is voting repeatedly to skew the results...if it happens again I'm just not going to continue with the tournament. No point in doing it if this keeps happening.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 20, 2018)

To the admins: Is there a way to create a poll on here? I know that there used to be, and each account member could only vote once, but I haven't been able to find it. Has that option gone away?


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 20, 2018)

@kempodisciple 
Worst case....you could assign one fighter to informative and one fighter to useful and let people vote on the original post by rating that post.

Run the poll like....

Michael Bisping v. Matt Hughes

Click informative rating to vote for Bisping
Click useful rating to vote for Hughes


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 20, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> @kempodisciple
> Worst case....you could assign one fighter to informative and one fighter to useful and let people vote on the original post by rating that post.
> 
> Run the poll like....
> ...


That's a good idea! If I can't figure out the poll thing, I'll do that.


----------



## Buka (Apr 20, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> @kempodisciple
> Worst case....you could assign one fighter to informative and one fighter to useful and let people vote on the original post by rating that post.
> 
> Run the poll like....
> ...



Very clever, that.


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> Very clever, that.


Too clever.   I’m suspicious.


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2018)

Full disclosure, I was curious if I could vote twice, and did just now.   So, two votes for Hughes are mine.


----------



## TheArtofDave (May 3, 2018)

Steve said:


> Full disclosure, I was curious if I could vote twice, and did just now.   So, two votes for Hughes are mine.



Well your second vote doesn't count.

Anybody who voted more than once just disqualify those extra votes to get the voting back down to where it should be.

Not a knock on religion but Hughes before he just started going through the motions always gave all the glory to Jesus for his wins. It made him a target for being cocky, and also for being a zealot.

Bisping on the other hand was cocky, and arrogant and couldn't careless what you thought. I always hated his fights but his cardio was top notch. So as much as I hate it I have to go with Bisping for this one


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> Well your second vote doesn't count.
> 
> Anybody who voted more than once just disqualify those extra votes to get the voting back down to where it should be.
> 
> ...


How on earth can you hate bispings fights? He's always exciting and always looking to finish


----------



## TheArtofDave (May 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> How on earth can you hate bispings fights? He's always exciting and always looking to finish



He's a cocky brit but at least he stays out of trouble


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> He's a cocky brit but at least he stays out of trouble


And what's that got to do with his fights?


----------

